# Filthy finds



## Dewfus (May 31, 2020)

This first bottle cant find ... help





9n




 
A Palmer product of some kind 


 


 
Little boy blue bluing bottle


----------



## Dewfus (May 31, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> This first bottle cant find ... help
> View attachment 208075View attachment 2080769n
> View attachment 208077View attachment 208078
> A Palmer product of some kind
> ...


----------



## Dewfus (May 31, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 208086View attachment 208087View attachment 208088


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

I like anything in a trial size. I can fit more on a shelf that way.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Dew you should post that mystery bottle in what is it after 1900. The si-nok one.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

I found si-nok to guard your nose and throat. Si-nok has no superior in case or carry, sinus trouble, hay fever, asthma and all diseases of the air passages. Charged with misbranding in violation of FDA law. 11 dozen packages were seized on January 21, 1929.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 1, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found si-nok to guard your nose and throat. Si-nok has no superior in case or carry, sinus trouble, hay fever, asthma and all diseases of the air passages. Charged with misbranding in violation of FDA law. 11 dozen packages were seized on January 21, 1929.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


What lol good detective work my friend


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> What lol good detective work my friend


I could not tell if it was SI-NOK or SI-NAK other than that I think they all got popped with mislabeled labels by the FDA.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 1, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I could not tell if it was SI-NOK or SI-NAK other than that I think they all got popped with mislabeled labels by the FDA.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 Good stuff lol maneits worth something then lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

I could only find FDA violation info about the bottle. Did not see another, not even a picture. Maybe it is worth something to someone. Good one dewey!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 1, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I could only find FDA violation info about the bottle. Did not see another, not even a picture. Maybe it is worth something to someone. Good one dewey!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 Hell yeah maybe it's the last one ever lol


----------

